
Show HN: Hex Edit Pcaps in Vim - benrr
https://github.com/benjaminr/vimcap
======
benrr
This is one of my first ever Vim plugins, so go easy!

The general gist is you can open a pcap and use vim as a hex editor.

Much of the background hackery is powered by the Python module Scapy, so I
intend to extend the functionality around that too.

Hope someone finds it useful; let me know what y'all think!

